# Door Prizes



## Country Lady

I'm looking for ideas on inexpensive, but neat door prizes for functions. These can be things hand made or bought. I thought maybe someone could come up with ideas I hadn't thought of.


----------



## farmergirl

What sort of functions are you talking about?


----------



## Pink_Carnation

Depending on the function and what inexpensive is ...pretty dish towels, vases, yard ornaments, gift card to a resturant, salt & pepper shakers, note cards, fridge magnets, an assortment of gift bags....


----------



## CraftyDiva

Home Spa gift baskets, homemade soaps, bath salts, sponges and brushes (dollar store), after bath lotion, a candle and of course a cd with relaxing music (which you can burn yourself off the net).




.


----------



## Country Lady

You've given some very good suggestions. This is for a summer community dance program.


----------



## mtc

Center pieces made with plants, candled, dried flowers, etc. Kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## holleegee

you could make one of the "gifts in a jar" attach the recipe -tie a wooden spoon/cookie cutter onto the jar with raffia


----------



## Shepherd

Make eye pillows (satiny material filled with flax seed & lavendar), make book marker thongs (picture below), or scented hot pads (filled with apple/cinnamon potporri).


----------



## QuiltingLady2

How much are you willing to spend on each gift? What are the ages of the participants? Will it be a one time thing or ongoing?


----------



## GumboLily

Hi Shepard
I like the "book thongs" idea, what kind of cord or thread do you use?


----------



## Country Lady

The book thongs are very cute. Thank you for posting the picture. Door prizes will be for a weekly summer community dance program.


----------



## Shepherd

GumboLily said:


> Hi Shepard
> I like the "book thongs" idea, what kind of cord or thread do you use?


It's an elasticized cord I got at Hobby Lobby in the area with the beads. I've found it's best to put a drop of Super Glue on the knots tho.

They're real easy and fast to make if you already have the supplies. And they're a pretty unique gift idea.


----------

